# Finnex Hang-On Breeder



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Does it just hang on the side with its own light or is there a way to get water and filtration from the main tank into this one like a refugium?


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

It is a refugium, basically. An air pump pushes water up through a tube (not shown clearly but you can see it in the last picture) and there's an outlet though the air pump that came with the kit died within 5 minutes so now I have a small 10 gallon air pump running it. It's just dripping but it's enough to provide a thin stream of water coming out of the outlet.

I've contacted the ebay seller about the air pump but if that's a no go, then I guess I'll have to contact Finnex.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

I just got one of these in the mail today, I love it, I run mine with a small powerhead and it's hanging off the side of my 5 gallon CHI. I'm using it as a refugium mostly but also as a breeder for my endler's. Also threw in some extra bio-balls I had laying around for some extra biofilter.


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

A small powerhead? What kind? I think I'd like that better than this air-pump driven method. It just seems weak to me but at the same time, it is gentle for the PFR and I don't know if a powerhead would create too much current for shrimp.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

This is what I got:

Shiruba-Aqua-Power-Head-40-Gallon

It's TINY. Smallest powerhead I've ever seen and I have a hydor nano powerhead as well. The flow is still pretty gentle into the refugium but it's silent, steady (and adjustable flow), and it fits right onto the input tube for the refugium with no modification. 

I'll take a picture in a bit and post it up to show the size, soon as I get this pesky work stuff done!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm sorry but what light is that? Is it sold in a kit with that light? 

The length?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice breeder box. I was wondering the same as MABJ about the light.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

Finnex talks about the light here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=161036&highlight=refugium

I wish I had purchased the bigger light, I just had to keep it low budget.


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link, le0p! I'd love to see how yours is set up. It sounds like there won't be anything needed to help gentle the flow for the shrimp or block anything up so that shrimp won't get sucked in. 

I see the eBay link I linked was removed. This one is the most expensive with the one le0p posted of the next step down then there's the one that doesn't have a light at all. The negative about this light is that the lid wont' fit on the breeder box with the light mounted to it. If I want to fit it, then I'd have to modify the top. To answer your question, the light is 10" long and it's a FugeRay.

The seller got back to me and said they would replace the air pump if I send it back and that they've not had a problem with air pumps before. I guess mine was just a fluke. I think the seller is Finnex themselves, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

I always preferred the small powerheads over air pumps on account of the annoying noise bubbles make as they go up the rigid tube.


----------



## Vandiggity (Dec 10, 2012)

+1 on this hob refugium/breeder. I have the one with the 10" fugeray and mini powerhead mounted on my 6.6 bookshelf tank. I am using it to house my sponge filters, media, heater( until my mini heater died) and as my co2 diffuser. Great little setup, although I mounted my powerhead inside the refugium instead of in the aquarium on the intake as suggested. The flow on the micro powerhead is adjustable too which is nice.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

How'd you do that Vandiggity? I'd love to see a picture!


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

+1!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Vandiggity: I have one of these refugiums. Don't have it up and running yet, thinking of putting it on my 10 gallon opae ula tank. Would love to see a picture (or more) of your set up using a mini power head! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vandiggity (Dec 10, 2012)

I used some parts off of an old sponge filter that I had as well as the rubber adapter that finnex supplies with the micro powerhead. I did relocate the dark green piece with the air (co2) inlet on it inside the tank just above the inlet strainer/sponge as it works better there. You can barely see it at the bottom of the overhead picture and the "today" picture. Please excuse the monster heater, the replacement for the refugium/breeder should be here any day now.

































I am planning on getting another of these to do similar as Zeez did with some plants and shrimp.


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

How did you manage to get the lid to fit on top of the refugium with the light mounted? I can't get mine to fit because the mounts are in the way.

My PFR doesn't seem happy in there. She keeps trying to escape by swimming at the point where the water is closest to the lip and I want to put the lid on to prevent her escaping. I think the light may be too bright for her and that's why she's trying to escape.


----------



## Vandiggity (Dec 10, 2012)

I didn't mount the light. I know it looks like it is, but if you look closely, you can see that the light is actually just sitting on top of the lid. Doesn't make much difference. I have to use the lid because those sponge filters really splash around. The lid does a great job of keeping the water "in." I am also using a small box underneath the refugium for support so the whole weight isn't hanging on the edge of my tank. These 6.6 bookshelf units are made of plastic and that's a lot of extra weight hanging back there. I found that the box that the mini powerhead came in supports it nicely and elevates the back side of the refugium a little so that the water level isn't so close to the edge.

One other nice thing about these is you get that extra gallon of water in your system with these small tanks. Every little bit helps keep things stable. Now if they only made one with the inlet on the other side, I could run dual refugiums, bwahahaha!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

can I get a p/m on where to get this HOB?


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I got mine through Amazon. Search "Finnex refugium". 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

I asked the seller for the adapter for the powerhead but they said it comes with their powerhead. I didn't know they also offered a powerhead. But I think I'm going to just get the one le0p posted since he said it didn't require an adapter. I'm also going to try balancing the light on top of the lid and give the PFR a small black mesh cave to hide in because I think the light really is too bright for it.

I know I'd try to escape if I had something that bright above me with no real shade.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

@ZeeZ: I believe the powerhead I purchased is the same one offered by Finnex, just rebranded. I could be wrong on this but I swear I've seen it mentioned in other threads and they look exactly the same.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I ordered one of the power heads off amazon this morning. It does come with the adapter. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

You guys are right. The pictures looks exactly the same. The price's only one dollar difference. On Amazon, it's $13.99 with free super saver shipping but it doesn't look like it comes with the adapter but from the same seller on eBay and Amazon I got the HOB from, it does come with the adapter for $10 with $5 shipping. I'll get the one with the adapter and make it easy on myself.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Vandiggity, is the power head inside the refugium? That small and able to draw water up the tube from the tank? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vandiggity (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, it is inside the refugium. Its not the most powerful powerhead, but eventually it sucks the water up. I will have to get some new pictures.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

this breeder box is very expensive. It cost $60. Their air pump is not really good
Marina hang on breeding box (large) cost $12 without light and air pump


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

jimmytruong87 said:


> this breeder box is very expensive. It cost $60. Their air pump is not really good
> Marina hang on breeding box (large) cost $12 without light and air pump



Well this is 29.99 (or so) with air pump. If you add an air pump and light to the marina, which is smaller in volume, it's pretty competitive.


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

I finally got the powerhead with the adapter from the same seller. It's the exact same thing as the one I was looking at from a different source but I chose the same seller because they had the adapter for the little powerhead to fit the tube. The strainer that came with it was too big to prevent baby shrimp from getting sucked up, so I put in some sponge and made a mesh barrier to prevent the sponge from getting sucked into the impeller.

The seller also sent a replacement air pump. 

Pics -









































I also put on the lid and balanced the light on top of it without mounting. This way, the intake tube is more secure and won't pop out with the powerhead on it plus shrimp can't escape.






















Algae is already growing... hmm... Time to call in a Nerite...











I'm thinking about putting in a divider because the plants are just getting blown around and all mixed up. This way, the filter floss that I'd put in one section could also act as a sort of filter and more colonizing space for bacteria. But I don't like the fact that it would take away space from the Painted Fire Reds I'm planning on breeding in this...


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Great pics and tips, ZeeZ, I hope to find the time to set mine up this weekend! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Was just looking at my breeder and power head. Shame the suction cups are where they are. Might be easier if they were on top or on a side. 

ZeeZ: Is the adapter strong enough to hold the power head on the tube hanging upside down in the tank?


----------



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, I was like, "How am I supposed to make this thing secure?" But I tried it anyway and as long as the tab on the tube that comes with the box is inserted securely into the hole, it'll hold the powerhead just fine. I put on the lid just for extra measures.

But yes, the adapter will keep the powerhead secure as well. 

Thought you guys would enjoy the Engrish that was on the box -


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Lol same box here! 

Thanks, will set this up soon! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vandiggity (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry for the delay with the picture, work has been busy. My adapter cracked, so while I am waiting for the sealant to dry, I stuck a piece of vinyl hose from the hardware store on there. It's the cheap stuff, like 33 cents a foot. 1/2"OD x 3/8"ID vinyl. You will note that I used the adapter backwards to it fits on the powerhead inlet. Hose sticks right into the other side of the adapter. Hose seems to work just as well, may leave it. Also, made a hole in the lid with my die grinder for the powerhead and heater power cords to exit the refugium. Much cleaner than having them wind out the front and then back up over.

As a side note, the fluval edge prefilter sponges are great. I used one on the intake here and it fits and works real nice. I also use a couple of them in my 55 gal planted(water outlets and inlets are drilled through the bottom of the tank). And they are pretty cheap!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, Vandiggity... 

The vinyl hose you wrote about... Is that the same hose on my gravel vacuum? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vandiggity (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Rob,

I suppose it could be. My gravel vacuum hose looks like the same material, but maybe thinner. I just took my "parts" to the hardware store and kept sticking them on the different tubing they had until one of them fit right. It was the vinyl 1/2"OD x 3/8"ID hose, worked like a charm. You just have to make sure it's a decent fit on each end. If it's loose at all, you'll end up sucking air or water from the wrong places. 

I wish you could buy just the adapters.


----------



## biggerbang (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm thinking of purchasing this for my 20 gallon long aquarium. Would just loading the HOB with java moss do the job? I would get the 10" fugeray and the air pump as well.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I finally found the perfect way to use mine. I just finished installing it on my 10 gallon nano reef aquarium. 

It has Seachem Matrix, a bag of Purigen, some aragonite sand and some chaeto macro algae.

It's become a refugium. 

I did have to put the power head inside the main tank. It's sort of hidden behind some macro algae.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

What size breeder box fit on the chi?


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

The Finnex that's 10.25" will fit the CHI with a little modification, I ran mine on a CHI for about a year.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Perfect thanks. Did you have to trim a chunk to make it work? Any chance you could post a pic


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Where are you in Canada and how did you get one of those boxes?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

I actually ordered one of these a few days ago. Hasn't come in yet. I was going to replace my HOB breeder box since this looks way nicer. 

It was funny because the Fugeray LED fixture comes in the kit and you can buy it seperately without the light. I have a few clip on CFL's that haven't been used yet (brand new). But the price difference is only $15 bucks. It's dumb NOT to buy it with the Fugeray.


edit-
FYI, just looked at the links on amazon and ebay from you guys. It's cheaper straight from Finnex.. With all the extra add-ons.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

shift said:


> Perfect thanks. Did you have to trim a chunk to make it work? Any chance you could post a pic


Yeah, you just take a chunk from the intake side, it's not needed. the other side has the return so you don't want to mess with it.. let's see if I can dig up a pic.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Perfect! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

just a warning shrimp babies will escape through the sponge on the finnex HOB (i've got blue diamonds in mine and keep finding babies in my 10 gallon that has Daisy's Neon Ricefish) The legs on the finnex, the inner part can be removed if you carefully slide the inside piece to the side and gently rotate them in and just remove the plastic screws. If you want i can post pics later.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

anyone know what size the intake is? I'm going to get a steel mesh pre filter made..


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

swoof said:


> just a warning shrimp babies will escape through the sponge on the finnex HOB (i've got blue diamonds in mine and keep finding babies in my 10 gallon that has Daisy's Neon Ricefish) The legs on the finnex, the inner part can be removed if you carefully slide the inside piece to the side and gently rotate them in and just remove the plastic screws. If you want i can post pics later.


please explain. 
Sponge on the HOB? 
and legs on the light?

pics would be appreciated. I'm still planning everything out in my head right now in prep of getting it on Thursday.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I ended up getting a large marina one since finnex only had them on amazon us. Are you using an air pump or small water pump? If so what water pump fit onto the intake? I'm guessing that would be a lot quieter then an air pump


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

Ya, amazon won't ship it up here. Curiously though, they would ship the temp controllers up here, I don't get it. 

I bought a small internal filter from big al's, I think the penn plax one. The opening on the filter and the box hose are the same size so I used some heat shrink tubing to hold the two together. It's been holding for over a year now!! Inside the box I used some water line to extend the tube into the bottom of the box.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Roughly How many L/h is the little pump


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.bigalspets.ca/cascade-170-internal-filter.html

45gph


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

the sponge on the finnex hang on breeder is rather porous, the black thing where the water comes out. Shrimp will escape through that i've had it happen a few times. i'll load some pics of the finnex legs.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Trying to figure out how to plumb the water pump while keeping it in the hob box to keep the tank clean. Anymore details on this? I bought some hose and it doesn't stay on the pump.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the little pump is meant to be in the tank. That's where mine sits. The heat shrink tubing I used has held up really well.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

i have seen someone put the pump in the breeder box, on this site actually, I just don't know where the post is.

My pump was in the tank. I started off using the little 40gph pump with this but put a nano hydor pump on it. The tube didn't fit so I just wrapped the outlet of the pump in some teflon tape and it stayed perfect for a year.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

creekbottom said:


> I think the little pump is meant to be in the tank. That's where mine sits. The heat shrink tubing I used has held up really well.



There's a post a few pages earlier about routing the plumbing backwards so you can put the pump in the hob instead of the tank. 

Once I figure out a few pieces I'll post the results.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

creekbottom said:


> I think the little pump is meant to be in the tank. That's where mine sits. The heat shrink tubing I used has held up really well.






















Not the prettiest but it works. 
Will be cutting the tubing shorter and sealing everything into one piece later this week. Need to get my dremel from storage. 

Don't know why. But flow it way better in the refuge this way. Maybe because the outflow is in the box. Have a bag if purigen in there just to have an excuse to play with purigen. 

Will update this week when I finish it up.


----------



## lemonnoodle (Apr 1, 2013)

How much was this thing?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

lemonnoodle said:


> How much was this thing?



About $50 depending on options


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone that's still working on plumbing this thing. 

I just threw a Eheim 2111 on it 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=461881


----------

